# urgent..router for home 4bhk



## Deadman (Oct 23, 2015)

TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Router is my previous router. Can't tell the exact model number but i was not getting range in adjacent room and few other areas due to wall may be. It has gone kaput now and I need one urgent. Suggest one which is stable and good through walls.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

i suggest getting tp-link w8968 v4(latest version,earlier version was v3) & a range extender(do read reviews on 1st page).
Netgear WN3000RP-200PES Universal Wifi Range Extender (Cream White) - Buy Netgear WN3000RP-200PES Universal Wifi Range Extender (Cream White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
TPLINK TL-WA850RE Wireless Wifi Range Extender Booster (White) - Buy TPLINK TL-WA850RE Wireless Wifi Range Extender Booster (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Deadman (Oct 24, 2015)

Is the one in snapdeal v4. Also there have been complaints regarding disconnection in flipkart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

i suggest trying amazon first as their CC is supposed to be best among all 3 & post a question directly to the seller or amazon CC to confirm availability of v4.as for disconnections i can only say that unless one test it first in the environment it is going to be used nothing can be said with certainty.overall ratings are a bit better for netgear extender though.


----------

